# No splash screen on Monitor - how do I find reason?



## PDHansom (Mar 16, 2010)

I just built a computer.

(parts recommended by Tiger Direct. Video Card has 4 outputs. Have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Motherboard; AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core 4ghz Processor; WD-Blue 1TB Hard Drive; Kingwin 650W Power Suppl; 16 gigs Patriot Viper Xtreme memory; VisionTek Radeon HD 5570 1GB DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 Video Card with 4 VGA ports, in an Ultra ETORQUE X1 Mid Tower Gaming Case.)

When I first turned it on, I could hear the hard drive start up, and the fans go on, the lights inside turned on, but there was no flash screen on the attached monitor. When I pushed the on/off button on the case, the system wouldn't turn off.

The next day, I tried it again. This time, (again) there was no flash screen on the first monitor, none on the second, but there WAS on the third and then the fourth... and then there was also on the first and second. Each time I switched monitors, I was able to push the push button to both turn the computer on,,, and off!!!! 

But the NEXT day, I tried it again, and I was back to square one, again.

The computer comes on with a push of the on/off button, but does not turn off when I push the button. Now I get no splash screen on ANY of the monitors.:huh:

Any suggestions as to where I can go from here would be most appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Kingwin PSU and Patriot RAM brings up red flags.
Bench test:
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## PDHansom (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you for your feedback, Tyree. I will give your suggestion a try. It won't be until Thursday, tho, as I am taking care of my 9 month-old granddaughter and (almost) 4 year-old grandson today and tomorrow.


----------

